# Wich Sub for a RE Audio DTS 1500.1D? Rockford Fosgate T2D2-12 Vs. RE Audio SXX 12D2?



## Transeunte (Jun 17, 2011)

I have recently picked up a RE Audio DTS 1500D wich is rated as 1000W RMS at 1 Ohm. The spec sheet says some BS like "Dynamic power output" being 2000 watts but whatever, as one thousand real watts seems already fair for 130 bucks.

So, I need a Subwoofer for this amp: One that takes a beating from Dubstep, and has decent low end for all my Miami Bass collection. It'd be even better if it sits comfortable for playing on the ~2.2 cubic feet ported box (60 Liters) I already have, since my car is a small compact and this box is already quite big - don't want to have a bigger one or I'll end up with no trunk at all.



Now, to the contenders:

*RE Audio SXX 12" 
RMS Power Handling 1000 watts*

Sensitivity 88.1 dB
Xmax (millimeters) 22 mm

Free-Air Resonance (Fs) 30.6 Hz
Equivalent Compliance (Vas) 47.6 liters
Total Speaker Q Value (Qts) 0.30
Electrical Q Value (Qes) 0.32
Electrical Resistance of Voice Coil (Re) 1.9 ohms
Mechanical Q Value (Qms) 4.4



*Rockford Fosgate T2D2-12
RMS Power Handling 1200watts*

Sensitivity 83.5 dB
Xmax (millimeters) 19 mm

Free-Air Resonance (Fs) 38.7 Hz
Equivalent Compliance (Vas) 13.6 liters
Total Speaker Q Value (Qts) 0.49
Electrical Q Value (Qes) 0.54
Electrical Resistance of Voice Coil (Re) 3.4 ohms
Mechanical Q Value (Qms) 515





So, by numbers only, the RE seems to cope better with lower notes (Fs 30Hz vs. 38.7Hz) have a higher SPL (88dB vs. 83.5dB) a higher displacement of air (Xmax 22mm x 19mm) and also better control of the cone movement (Qts 0.30 vs. 0.49). But... the RF wins on handlig more heat (1200W vs. 1000W) and seems to have a stiffer suspension system (Vas 13.6L vs. 47.6L) wich also denotes more "ruggedness" as i can't find a better word.




Just to mess things up, in Brazil they both cost the same - A LOT by the way, they're retailed for 700~800 dolars here. 

So, since this is a *very* expensive buy... would you guys help me choose? 


Thanks!


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

re audios new stuff is GARBAGE.

between your choices.
go with the rockford

i would not pay 700-800 for either of those subs.


----------



## Transeunte (Jun 17, 2011)

jockhater2 said:


> re audios new stuff is GARBAGE.
> 
> between your choices.
> go with the rockford
> ...


Thanks for the input, it's just the way things are.. mind that subwoofers are heavy and large, wich throws shipping costs thru the roof.

Therer are other brands I can find/buy rather easily around here: Digital Designs (DD), JL Audio, JBL, MTX, RE Audio, Pioneer, and Rockford Fosgate - would there better options for this power range amongst them? 

I know MTX and DD have models that might fulfill my needs, but have been told those aren't as "music-oriented" as the RF.. any thoughts?

PS: I might even try rebuilding the front face of my ported box for handling 2x 500W speakers (like 2 Rockford Fosgate P3's) but then I guess it would be too small - even though i mount the subwoofers inverted, It'd be only 30L (1.06 cubic feet) for each.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Transeunte said:


> Thanks for the input, it's just the way things are.. mind that subwoofers are heavy and large, wich throws shipping costs thru the roof.
> 
> Therer are other brands I can find/buy rather easily around here: Digital Designs (DD), JL Audio, JBL, MTX, RE Audio, Pioneer, and Rockford Fosgate - would there better options for this power range amongst them?
> 
> ...


I shipped a JL 12w7 that weighed 45lbs at the post office's scale. It was like $70 to ship it to sweden.

Shipping costs wouldn't drive the cost of those subs up that much. Buy used and have someone ship you a way better sub for less.

MTX is garbage too.
DD on the other hand is GOOD STUFF.
IMO I don't see why a subwoofer would be music oriented. That is what your front stage is for.
Your subwoofer usually plays frequency 100hz and down.

When it comes to a subwoofer sounding boomy or tight. That is ALL depended on the box. A subwoofer is only as good as the box that it is in.

The RF and the RE sub would sound great. No doubt about it. When I say that they are garbage. It is because they use cheap soft parts. You can get a better sub used for the money.
Check out sundown audio. There SA series or he has another new series that is 1,000RMS. Jacob makes great subs.

I run Ascendant Audio. There chaos series would be perfect for you.

I have 2 AA Mayhem 12s. Very strong subs. The guy I bought them from was running 3500 to each sub. He had 1 american bass vfl500.1 on each sub.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

I think a perfect sub for you would be an American Bass XFL.

Want me to get a price quote on it shipped to brazil.


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

I vote for 1 American Bass XFL 12...More sub for the $$


----------



## Transeunte (Jun 17, 2011)

Since this has been dug from the past, here´s the update:

I went with jockhater2´s tip to check out Sundown´s lineup -but end up with Skar´s (now older model) VVX-12, rated 600W RMS but really happy with the 1KW it was handed.

Sound is awesomely powerful and deep, only downside is that its rear magnet/coil - had to mount it inverted on the box, since its too tall - gets REALLY HOT, almost burning to touch. :uhoh:

Don´t know if its usual since I have never touched a "live" subwoofer´s rear coil as powerful as mine before, but since it isn´t possible to keep it banging for very long periods of time, :earmuffs: it´s the smaller of any possible issues. 

Oh, by the way, I had to re-drill my box to fit it: The first bangs made it tore apart the mounting screws from their "seats", it was just too much air pressure for them to cope with. Lovely, anin´t it? imp:

Anyways thank you all for the amazing replies, all of much help! :2thumbsup:


----------

